# Swiss bar



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone here uses a Swiss bar?

I've fancied trying one as an alternative to bench and close grip bench but never had the chance.

Are they any good or should I just stick to using barbell?

Something like this


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd say bb. I see it as one of them pussy things, like benching or squatting on Smith machine, or even worse using them foam covers on the bb when squatting so you cushion your neck :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just had a quick look into it and it seems like it may be helpful if you get shoulder issues with a straight bar.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Just had a quick look into it and it seems like it may be helpful if you get shoulder issues with a straight bar.


 That was my thinking as my right shoulder kills when doing flat bench. I can get away with incline bench or flat bench with dumbbells, but am limited by how much I can lift with dumbbells.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Super late to this thread but I have a Swiss bar from primal strength. Tbh... I never use it lol.

i got it for similar reasons; wrists / elbows.

Its the least used bar I own.


----------



## BiggestChebai (Sep 11, 2021)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'd say bb. I see it as one of them pussy things, like benching or squatting on Smith machine, or even worse using them foam covers on the bb when squatting so you cushion your neck :lol:


pussy thing ? Damn u must be not much older than 30 i'm guessing. Give it 20 more years - if you're still around, and you'll be glad to be called a pussy face. It's a shoulder saving thing but i don't think you'll get it till after you're paying your 1st mortgage with your 1st GF.

What i mean is you sound quite immature....typical pre-teen response.


----------

